# Dell Studio 15 formatieren



## JustAs (19. September 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
ein Freund von mir hat sich einen Dell Studio 15 gekauft, den er nun formatieren will. Dazu ein paar Fragen:

1) Wenn man ein Backup mit DataSafe Local Backup macht, kann man den PC dann auch mit komplett formatierter Festplatte zurücksetzen, oder geht das nicht? Wenn nein, wie könnte man sonst den Lieferzustand sichern, um es später evtl. zurückzusetzen?

2) Kann man die Dell Windows 7 Home Premium OA Lizenz auch verwenden, um das ganze Betriebssystem mit einer normalen Windows Setup-DVD neu zu installieren? Hätte den Vorteil, dass man die ganze Software los ist.

Gruß


----------



## lorenco (21. September 2010)

hallo

zu1:
da kann ich dir nichts zu sagen.

zu2:
wenn die setup dvd eine win7 version ist,geht das mit der lizenz.


mfg


----------



## JustAs (23. September 2010)

Ich habe gerade formatiert und Windows 7 Home Premium neuinstalliert mit einer original 64bit DVD. Leider wird der Key nicht akzeptiert. Was nun?


----------



## JustAs (23. September 2010)

Habs mit Probieren gelöst. Bei der Installation keinen Key eingegeben, sondern erst später während des Betriebs.
Klappt jetzt...


----------

